# Aquarium Themes??



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I NEED some aquarium themes. I just cant think of any,please give me some ideas!! I have a ten gallon tank


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

My favourite theme of all time is Natural.

You could also do the Pirates theme. Space can be entertaining aswell although difficult to find decorations.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Egyptian! I've always wanted to do that. Sand and tomes and Egyptian castles are easy to find!! And great hiding places too )


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oriental is nice and it's easy to find Decor for.

Greek is also easy to do and if you use some light colored sand it looks fantastic. =]

I ahve to agree that I'm partial to natural tanks though. =]


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Asian! That is where betta's come from, so it makes sense.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I like my betta, Tony's modern 1.5g tank. It has brown/tan gravel with a Java Fern in the middle. It might be harder to make the theme look so modern in a 10g tank, though.

BTW, please post pics after you make up your mind and set up the tank!:-D


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Find a decoration (or plant), you really love, and go from that...It can be the center piece (like those room decorating shows talk about), well...when the betta isn't impressing with it's beauty!
Backgrounds can be anything from laminated premade ones, to your favorite work of art printed out. 

I like dark gravel personally...It looks cleaner & brings out the fishes coloring (Unless you have a black betta lol)...or natural colored gravel, or sand...

There are also many imitation coral/live rock decorations, you could do faux salt water theme...
Lots of "tiki" items as well...palm trees & huts.
Easter Island heads.
Endless possibilities !!! ;-)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Someone on a planted tank forum made this neat looking 'Tomb Raider' inspired tank. It would be fairly easy to replicate something similar, since you could just replace the petrified wood with smooth rocks if you couldn't find any, and most species of Anubias and Java Fern are very low maintenance and easy to grow. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...omb-raider-petrified-wood-anubias-garden.html

But my favourite type of tanks are natural or biotope style ones. I would love to eventually have a paludarium with ferns and moss growing emersed on a 'bank,' and then have it dropping down into a tangle of driftwood, rocks and dried leaves in the water section.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> There are also many imitation coral/live rock decorations, you could do faux salt water theme...


Just make sure that you don't get _real _live-rock or corals lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been wanting to do a 'marine' themed tank for a while now.

You could do a desert theme...a theme based on seasons...I did a garden theme once. I had a grass carpet and some flowers and terra cotta pots. it was pretty cute.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> You could do a desert theme...a theme based on seasons...I did a garden theme once. I had a grass carpet and some flowers and terra cotta pots. it was pretty cute.


What is aquatic grass called? I need some for one of my tanks!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Dwarf Hairgrass. It requires a Co2 system though.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive came down to 2 themes please vote for 1


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

You think it would work with a low-tech setup?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I am curious, what is the difference between "faux saltwater" and "marine"? Not that I have ever heard of the term "faux SW", I am just thinking SW=marine, right?


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I"m not sure the difference between marine and faux salt water  
Are you thinking of doing a real marine saltwater set up?? 
What would be the difference in decorations? 

Here are some grassy looking plants...No co2 needed.  
Vals, Corkscrew (Vallisneria americana) (10 plants per order)


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

There really isn't a difference,but here is what my thoughts were of it but in a 10 gallon aquarium

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EaxZ08kXrQ&feature=related

And Only Bettas would be in it!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

small fry said:


> What is aquatic grass called? I need some for one of my tanks!


It wasn't real, just a fake carpet my dad had some extra of. But there's dwarf hair grass if you want something real.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

So if there is not a difference, which one should I vote for lol?


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not sure about the fake corals with the bettas fins. Some of them are rough.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

YES you are right now that I remember...Some fake corals are really rough, like cut human hand rough...Those ones were at Petco...A few were made of ceramic/smooth material though, so definitely buy em in person. ;-) And a cool saltwater background with lots of color 
would look pretty too.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Go Eastern! Thats what I plan to do over Winter break! And... if Drax makes it to Christmas I plan to get a Freaking Pagoda shaped house... cave... thing... for him haha hmmm I really should get a few water lilies too... Probably dirt cheap now *Ponders*


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think these plants look killer....I want to try them eventually....  Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I do LOVE natural,but sometimes I want something different like glow-in-the-dark plants and neon colored gravel.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Naturalistic modern look. Like this (one of my dream tanks)


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll just list a bunch:

Natural (look up dutch style), seasonal, oriental, rainbow, roman, greek, zen, farm, two toned (like black and white)....yeah, pretty much anything.

My all time favourite are the style of tanks done by Takashi Amano.
I wouldn't say that his style is for beginners though.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Two toned would be so pretty. I'm thinking since I have a few blue and white plants and since my gravel is blue and black I might like to do a blue, black and white. It'd take a while though.


----------

